# introduction



## Antoniohattan (Oct 20, 2021)

sling shooting is just like archery you need to focus on your target. i have been doing archery for a long time now trying sling shot. i wonder if i like it.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Welcome to the forum buddy

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome. I came here from archery as well. There are a lot of similarities but also some differences. If you like archery, you will also like slingshots.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome! Ditto for me coming from archery to sling shots. Still like my archery but slingshots has been much more addictive than archery ever was.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Welcome! I bet you will be way ahead of the game. I have a aquaintance/friend? who is a unreal archer, and he shoots a slingshot great! he said so much of it transfers


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Welcome!
Archery experience is quite helpful for slingshot shooting.
You will understand the importance of a good anchor and a good release. Among others points.
Note: speaking as an old archer with shoulder issues. Slingshot draw weight can be much, much lower than a bow draw weight.
Ed


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I enjoy both and there are indeed a lot of parallels. I hope you enjoy the slingshots and the forum, both have been very rewarding for me.


----------

